# Breeding mice outside in shed????



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi all,
I have bred rats for ages and never found there smell an issue but have recently decided to breed my own mice too. The thing is they stink, something about the smell I really cant stand. They are currently in a spare room of my house and there isnt many of them yet. So I am thinking of buying a small shed for the garden and putting them in there. Now the question is would they survive in a box standard wooden shed? Or would you need to heat it?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

My shed is boarded out, insulated, heated via a oiled filled radiator and as a elertic supply.

I think ive heard that mice can do okay in the winter month with plenty of bedding, they just end to slow down a bit and breeding slows too.

Its the summer months you need to be careful with as it gets too hot. I lost quite a few mice last summer due to the heat.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I accidentally ended up breeding mice is my shed years ago, bought a friend for my male and im sure you can guess what happened...lol
The shed was falling to bits, so we 'boarded' it out with old carpet, everywhere...even the door had a layer of carpet on it. They did fine, even during the winter altho I think i put a little greenhouse heater type thing in there, cant be sure tho.


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

I breed all my mice and rats in a standard garage that isn't heated or insulated (in the winter the temps can get down to 3-4C in there). My animals seem to breed all year round but they don't breed as much during the winter months. For me that's not a major problem, though, as most of the snakes eat less during that time anyway.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

With them all being cooled the winter the lack of breeding wouldnt be an issue. So look like off to B&Q, argos, somewhere to buy a nice shed. Thanks all.


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

The only think to watch out for is leaking water bottles. Mice can withstand pretty cold temps. as long as there is enough bedding, but if the water bottle leaks and soaks the bedding then the cold and wet will probably kill the mice. I've lost a few mice because of this.


----------



## Majestic Morphs (Apr 8, 2008)

*Mice*

I breed rat & mice in 40ft containers that are not insulated and we have had great results they do slow down in the winter tho.... Also another way of cutting the smell down is to add a couple of drops of vinilla essence to the water this will cut the smell down..


----------

